# The Ultimate Overclock.Net Guide Compilation.



## mega_option101

This is a compilation of all of our in-house guides and stickies. I put this together to make it easier for everyone to find guides (specially new members). If you know of any other guides (inhouse) that I missed PM me and I'll be happy to add it on to the list.

I will be constantly updating this thread.

*FORUM RULES & RELATED INFORMATION:*

Forum Rules & Terms of Service _by: admin_

Reputation Defined _by: admin_

Overclock.net Appliques _by: admin_

Overclocking Acronyms for Dummies _by: Miki_

A Chance to Thank our Admins _by: Burn_

Folding FAQ - Everything you need to know! _by: Taeric_

Join overclock.net's Folding Team _by: admin_

Network Section Rules _by: Xavier1421_

Political discussion of any form: NOT for OCN! _by: Chipp_

*OFFICIAL ARTICLES:*

Overclocking Guide _by: DeathONator_

Overclocking Guide - Intel _by: NoAffinity_

Water Cooling Guide _by: DeathONator_

Welcome to Overclock.net's Downloads Section _by: mega_option101_

*AMD CPU's:*

Ultimate Overclocking Guide _by: DeathONator_

*INTEL CPU's:*

Intel Overclocking Guide _by: NoAffinity_

Can I Overclock My Intel Mobo Compaq, Dell, Hp, Gateway? _by: NoAffinity_

Ram Timings Explained _by: Bindusar_

Ram 101 (Intel in Particular) _by: No Affinity_

*GRAPHICS CARDS:*

General Graphics Essentials Thread _by: Mootsfox_

*COOLING METHODS:*

Water Cooling Stores _by: Lando95_

Water Cooling Essential Threads _by: Transonic_

TEC Cooling Essentials Thread _by: ira-k_

Air Cooling Forum Essentials Thread _by: mega_option101_

[Guide] How to: Insulate your Motherboard _by: yomama9388_

[Official] Dry Ice/LN2 Pots Gallery _by: yomama9388_

*CASES & CASE MODDING:*

Cable Management Guide _by: Burn_

Showcase of our Rigs (Pictures) _by: DeathONator_

Showcase of Watercooled Rigs (Pictures) _by: ThE_GeNeRaL_

*AUDIO:*

Essential reading for audio fans _by: Chipp_


----------



## mega_option101

This Sticky has now officially been updated









If you would like to see more guides/stickies added to this list please feel free to PM me a link









Thanks!


----------

